# Power steering pump



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone recommend a supplier to call for the correct power st pump on a 66 GTO? The last two I attempted to purchase were wrong. Seems the cores they are getting to rebuild are mostly with the wrong reservoir.


----------



## Hotsticker1 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ames Performance Engineering


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the response. Ames was going to be my next call. I’ve had good luck with them in the past.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you have an old pump that has the right reservoir? Swapping reservoirs out is pretty simple.

Bear


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey bear. I thought maybe that might be a good idea but I’ve never done it before. How do you do that? You can actually buy just the pump without the reservoir and there’s a large O-ring I guess that fits the reservoir to the pump. But I don’t see how to remove that. Do you need a special tool?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Pretty easy to rebuild yourself, here is a kit with exploded view instructions.
Make sure to clean surfaces for O-rings with Brake Kleen or similar solvent, any PS fluid can cause a leak. 

https://www.stockwiseauto.com/edelm...6&Make=Pontiac&Model=GTO&gsID=pxf1098357f868&


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Goat.... Feeling a little intimidated taking the pump apart. So I opted to order one from Ames . will keep the old pump instead of returning for a core charge. Will also buy the rebuilding kit you suggested. And keep both in a box for further use . Down the road when I’m gone my kids can figure out how to rebuild the pump when it finally wears out. Not sure how many cores are going to be available for rebuild down the road.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope, no special tools needed. On the back side of the reservoir there are two things that look like nuts. One is the 'outside' of the fitting for the high pressure line out, the other is... well I forget right now  Oh wait! it's the stud that's the belt tension adjustment on the back of the pump. These 'trap' the back side of the reservoir between themselves and the pump body. Remove them both and you'll be able to pop the reservoir off the pump. Easy peasy. The only thing you have to be even remotely careful about is that high pressure fitting. There's a valve underneath it that's under spring tension. When you remove the fitting, the spring is going to tend to push the valve out. No big deal, just pay attention to how things are oriented and doen't lose the parts. It can be a little cantankerous to put back together because you have to compress the spring whilst (always wanted to use that word, whilst) starting the fitting back into the threads. Still, it's not difficult.

Bear


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks bear... I’ll give it a try ...


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

gtoearl said:


> Thanks Goat.... Feeling a little intimidated taking the pump apart. So I opted to order one from Ames . will keep the old pump instead of returning for a core charge. Will also buy the rebuilding kit you suggested. And keep both in a box for further use . Down the road when I’m gone my kids can figure out how to rebuild the pump when it finally wears out. Not sure how many cores are going to be available for rebuild down the road.


I found out about the rebuild kits here on the forum after I bought a rebuilt pump from Ames.
I kept the original core and ordered a kit so when this one goes out I will just rebuild the original pump.
The main thing is getting everything clean like valve covers if you clean the gasket surfaces they won't leak, fluids create the path for the leaks.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

That’s exactly what I’m going to do. I’m going to suck up the core charge from Ames and keep the pump. Get the rebuild kit and put it in the box and save it for a rainy day when my Ames pumped gives out. That doesn’t happen before I’m gone my son can worry about it. LOL Thanks so much for all of your help guys


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

You are welcome, same here my son will get the GTO.
I pulled over last week and let him drive it around the lake and he was stoked!


----------



## mwprout (Oct 27, 2015)

Just a heads up on the power steering pump. I ordered several from Ames (really, the only reliable supplier) but had to return a number of them because I could not get the pump to bleed properly and the check valve would get stuck. When that happens you get no power steering assist at low rpm's. Very frustrating when you have to pull the pump each time to re-bleed the system and clear the check valve. I finally solved the problem by doing a bleed on the bench with a slow speed power drill. If the check valve got hung up, I could easily remove it on the bench, work it free and then try again. Really bad design on these pumps; the fluid comes in almost perpendicular to the check valve, so it easily gets ****-eyed when you start fluid flow. Let me know if you have same problem and I can offer so other tips.
Mike


----------



## flame173 (May 17, 2018)

try the parts place


----------



## Rainmaker1$ (Apr 30, 2018)

I ran into the same problem I finally found the correct pump at NAPA for half the catalogue price. I finally realized I needed a pump for a 1967 GTO to get the correct resovoir with the return pipe that didn’t interfere with the mounting bracket They were very helpful and the screen shots were helpful


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

What about this (AC Delco rebuilt) : https://www.summitracing.com/parts/ado-36p1411

I am trying to decide whether to replace while everything is out....


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

I ordered that one and had to return it. Wrong reservoir . Looked completely different. I’m told from Napa where I did receive the wrong pump also that the rebuilders are running out of the correct reservoir for the Pontiac and putting the other GM type reservoir on their rebuilds. I ordered one from Ames and it appears to be the correct pump. I have not installed it . yet.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

P!ss on the generic Cardone rebuilt pumps, had problems with them for years.
Never, ever turn in an original '64, '65, '66, '67-70, '71-72 Pontiac pump and reservoir. ESP, ones with undented correct return line reservoirs. 
Head down to local NAPA and order the seal kit. 
If you don't have a PS pulley puller kit, Zone, ol Effys, etc, all have a tool loaner program.


----------



## Elguapo (Aug 28, 2018)

My experience with finding a replacement power steering pump for my 65 GTO was frustrating to put it mildly. Purchased eight of them from different suppliers, all didn't fit for various reasons. Finally gave up and found a guy in Nixa, Missouri who rebuilds them like new. Powersteering.com Pump came back in about two weeks good as new. Wouldn't hesitate to use him again. Lifetime guarantee too.


----------

